# Snowblower won't start after transport



## snowblower_newbie (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,
Yesterday I bought an used Toro snowblower (38052C) and it started easily when the gentleman showed it to me (using the electric and the manual start). It ran very smoothly. I then brought it home and could not get it started again. I've tried priming it a couple of times and still no go. I later discovered the gas was shut-off. I then opened the gas valve and primed it again and tried starting it. It ran for 2 seconds and then stopped. Today i tried again. Again I've primed it and i managed to get it to start after a little bit but it only ran for 1 second and then stopped again. This time i saw some black smoke after it stopped.

The steps i take to start it: 
-open the fuel valve
- turn the key to on position
- prime it
- choke it

My first question is: is there an issue if I press the prime button when the gas is shut off by the valve? Does gas still get inside the engine?
Second question is: could the transport of the snowblower have affected it? would the carburetor be affected during the transport? (gas was shut off during transport)

I personally don't think it's a problem with the carburetor since it ran so smoothly when the gentleman showed it to me.

Please let me know what I can try. Thank you very much.

Toro |


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

start the engine the way you were starting it and when it starts chugging and smoking(you will hear and see it) take the choke off


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Check to see if there's a wire that connects to the throttle mechanism, or the on/off switch. If it's missing or disconnected, it might be possible that it's shorting the circuit and preventing it from starting...the instance when it ran for a few seconds might have been when the circuit was inadvertently completed for those seconds.

You can try a quick spray of starting fluid into the intake to see if that helps it start, too


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If I were' you I'd'remove the plug and clean it. Pull the rope a few times or run the starter for a couple of seconds. Reinstall the plug, prime it twice w/the fuel valve opened, choke it then start it. Leave it choked for a second or two then take choke off. It should be fine. If not I'd comsider replacing the plug. 
Transporting it shouldn't have anythimg to do with it not starting but strange things are always a possibility.
:white^_^arial^_^0^_
Manual can be found here.http://www.toro.com/en-us/parts/Pages/PartsLookupResults.aspx?searchTerm=521%20snowthrower&BasicSearchFilter=equipment
Never had a problem starting my 521.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could have been some junk stuck somewhere and all the bouncing around has knocked it loose and now one of the carb jets is partially blocked. I have seen that happen when tipping them to the service position.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Feb 5, 2015)

Obvious question, does it have plenty of fuel?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*







check to see if the oil level is ok. it might have a low oil shut off. just tossing it out there.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its a tecumseh they dont have a low oil sensor


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> its a tecumseh they dont have a low oil sensor


 MAHALO on that. I never mess with those little things anyway.


----------



## snowblower_newbie (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks guys for the suggestions.
I have replaced the spark plug but i still can't get it started.
This weekend I'll take Shryp's suggestion and open up the carburetor and then I can have a look. Never did that before so it should be a good learning exercise. 
Thank you.

EDIT: And yes, it does have plenty of oil and fuel.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Newbie. Pull the spark plug after trying to start the engine, is it wet or dry? A wet plug could indicate a flooded engine, a dry plug could mean the carb has some dirt in it and no gas is reaching the engine. If the plug is dry, try adding a little gas down the spark plug hole and try starting it again. If it starts and runs a few seconds, the carb needs cleaning
Here are a few resources to help you along.

Tecumseh engine service manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Carb information-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632334a.asp

Toro two stage manual-
http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

welcome to the forum :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Before you take the carb apart you might want to pull the fuel line off at the carb and see if the fuel flows quickly into a container. Maybe in the transport of the machine some stuff from the bottom of the fuel tank has plugged the screen in the bottom of the tank (might be a screen, might not) or clogged the valve itself.
If you have good flow then it's time to go into the carb. :blush:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. If the carb has a bowl drain on it press it and see if fuel drips out. Then you know if you've got fuel to the bowl. Just press on it a little and have something to catch the drips. Could also be an issue with the hose from the primer bulb to the carb is cracked or not even connected to the bulb or carb ends.


----------



## snowblower_newbie (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you all for all the help so far. 
When I've replaced the spark plug, I took a look at the old one; it was dry and it had significant deposit (carbon I suppose?). 
Yes, before removing the carb I will check to make sure I have a good flow of fuel.
Also, thank you for the manuals you have forwarded me; those will come in handy


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you plan on taking it apart, here are some good videos to watch:
https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+carb

In general, you probably just have to remove the main jet and the bowl. The carb itself can stay on the engine.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Many years ago, the place where I worked bought a brand new SB. It was delivered in October, and it wouldn't start. The guys called the selling dealer, and were told that it's a cold weather designed engine, and it should start when it gets cold, and sure enough it did.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Golfergordy said:


> Many years ago, the place where I worked bought a brand new SB. It was delivered in October, and it wouldn't start. The guys called the selling dealer, and were told that it's a cold weather designed engine, and it should start when it gets cold, and sure enough it did.


Wouldn't think that this might be the case here, because the snowblower ran fine at the seller's house.

Myself, I would try some starting ether in it to see if it is a fuel or spark issue. Need to cut the problem in half.


----------



## snowblower_newbie (Sep 30, 2015)

So last night I've checked the fuel line; fuel was flowing ok.
I then took apart the carb and cleaned it and i think I've found the problem: one of the two holes in the main mixture screw was blocked; completely blocked.
I then cleaned all the carb in detail and placed it back. I didn't attempt on starting it as I have a neighbor that goes to sleep at 9 and didn't want to wake him up. I'll attempt starting tonight (or tomorrow) and then I'll let you guys know. Thank you for all of your help. I'm going away for two weeks on Tuesday and by the time I'll get back it will be too cold to work on it (I live in Ontario), reason why I wanted to get it working now...

(If I can't get it started, I'll try dropping a spoon of fuel in the engine and see if that helps it out.)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

snowblower_newbie said:


> (If I can't get it started, I'll try dropping a spoon of fuel in the engine and see if that helps it out.)



Sounds like a plan. Hopefully it was just that chunk that found it's way to your main jet.
If you haven't yet you might want to remove the tank and rinse it out. Never know what might be in there and if that might have contributed to something plugging the jet. :blush:


----------



## snowblower_newbie (Sep 30, 2015)

So I've tried starting it manually last night and she started on the second pull. Ran for 2 seconds and then stopped. I primed it again and one more pull and she ran! The mini-beast lives! Thank you all for all of your help! I couldn't have done it without you all!
My next plan is to remove the gas from the tank (as I'm not sure on what gas it has) and add in Trufuel (for 4-cycle engine) and get that sitting in the carb. I plan on running premium gas (as it shouldn't have any ethanol) during the winter, and when the winter is gone, i will fill the tank back with Trufuel.
I will also replace the oil as I'm not sure how old it is. I couldn't see a filter (like on a car), so I suppose these blowers don't use a filter? Once that is done, I am planning on tuning her up, and make sure she runs perfect.

When it comes to snowblowers, I think the phrase "they don't build them as they used to" actually applies. This thing is super heavy. My dad has a 5-yrs old blower, which is much bigger and more powerful, yet it's much lighter than this tank... 

Thanks again!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Non pressurized oil system. No filter. 
Happy you got it running but it seems a bit strange that it wouldn't run when you got it home when it was running at the PO's house. Must have knocked some dirt loose in transport.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no air filter it would clog with ice and is splash not pressure lubed so no oil filter


----------

